# E-Bikes As A Utility Trail Work Vehicle?



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

Anyone using an E-Bike for trail work?

Looking to add a trailer for carrying tools deep into the forest. Also looking to lightly groom fat bike trails.

Which one would you recommend? Most power and longest lasting battery would be needed as we tow about 70 pounds worth of tools.

We we're thinking of buying a Rokon (two wheel drive slow going fat tire motorcycle) but this may be a greener option and lighter to transport etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

This one has always ingtrigued me:

Ubco | The Utility Bike

I know trail builders who also use Rokons and Christinis. It's nice to have the power to use a drag harrow.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't think pull-behind groomers are going to work with any form of bike pulling them, but I guess I could be wrong about that. 

I'd imagine most of the existing midfat e-bikes might work for pulling the trailer/tools. Just make sure you don't run out of juice or need to push/walk anything!

-Walt


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Why not put the motor/motors on the trailer? A couple of geared hubmotors would give a two wheeled trailer capable of carrying a heavy load as well as spare batteries. A simple clip-on thumb throttle with a long control wire velcroed to the "pulling" bike would suffice for power control.

Alternatively, you could also rig it up as a self-propelled wheelbarrow with a walk behind handle with a throttle.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

WoodlandHills said:


> Why not put the motor/motors on the trailer? A couple of geared hubmotors would give a two wheeled trailer capable of carrying a heavy load as well as spare batteries. A simple clip-on thumb throttle with a long control wire velcroed to the "pulling" bike would suffice for power control.
> 
> Alternatively, you could also rig it up as a self-propelled wheelbarrow with a walk behind handle with a throttle.


That's an A+ idea.

Also, ecargo bikes would have potential for simple load carrying and long tools.

Electric Cargo Bikes | Yuba Cargo Bikes


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

My bakfiets does ok on trails provided they're not too rocky/technical and you're not in a big hurry. A mid-drive 'fiets of some kind could work pretty well.

-Walt


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

They would work while your at it if your going in really far just throw an extra battery on the trailer!


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Yep any middrive with extr battery in the trailer the new e bikes will make trail up keep easier .


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks! As far as a utility work vehicle towing a BOB Trailer, what do you think about this one? RadRover Electric Fat Bike | Rad Power Bikes


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

sick4surf said:


> Thanks! As far as a utility work vehicle towing a BOB Trailer, what do you think about this one? RadRover Electric Fat Bike | Rad Power Bikes


Hub motor is going to make it a bear to ride on trails (especially with some tongue weight from the trailer), I think you want a mid drive of some kind.

-Walt


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

That's certainly good information, maybe I need to wait for technology to catch up to my expectations?


----------



## KSTARR (Nov 25, 2012)

Bump
Can anyone chime in who is actually using an e-bike for trail work? How is it hitching up a Bob Trailer? Success stories of putting a rack on and strapping the chainsaw down?

I was recently told that an e-bike wouldn't have enough torque to pull a Bob. Anyone care to disagree?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

KSTARR said:


> Bump
> Can anyone chime in who is actually using an e-bike for trail work? How is it hitching up a Bob Trailer? Success stories of putting a rack on and strapping the chainsaw down?
> 
> I was recently told that an e-bike wouldn't have enough torque to pull a Bob. Anyone care to disagree?


I'd disagree. It also depends how it's geared, but you could go full tractor mode with a middrive if you wanted to.


----------



## KSTARR (Nov 25, 2012)

Harryman said:


> I'd disagree. It also depends how it's geared, but you could go full tractor mode with a middrive if you wanted to.


Harryman, I'm going to show my ignorance here and ask what do you mean by mid-drive?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Unlike a hub drive motor, which is obviously located in one or both of the wheels, a mid drive motor basically bolts onto the frame in front of the BB and drives the front chainring either adding power to what you put in, or driving the bike alone. They are high rpm which when reduced through gearing can produce substantial torque.

Enough for a 300lb rider to pull a car, so I don't think a bob would be any problem.






Another mid drive geared low.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

KSTARR said:


> Bump
> Can anyone chime in who is actually using an e-bike for trail work? How is it hitching up a Bob Trailer? Success stories of putting a rack on and strapping the chainsaw down?
> 
> I was recently told that an e-bike wouldn't have enough torque to pull a Bob. Anyone care to disagree?


The Turbo Levo could easily pull a bob. I've let my wife ride my Levo and she pulled me and my mountain bike up to Arches National Park. She also pulled me uphill on my road bike. LOL. In the eco setting the motor makes up for the extra weight of the bike and gives you just enough to take the edge off of a hard climb.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

_I saw this thread first posted in the Trails and Advocacy Forum so I posted what follows there._

I'm totally against e-bike recreational use on "muscle" trails but think they're great as motive power for trail building/maintenance. As mentioned previously, volunteers often have permission to operate ATVs, tracked transporters and 4x4s to access work sites. Many "human powered only" trails are patrolled by rangers/cops on motos.

If you're a "muscle-only" purist; you'll be disappointed with the notion that often powered equipment has the lowest overall carbon footprint for back country work. (Fodder for another thread)

I've used a "regular" e-bike to haul tools on my back; it's an advantage but only somewhat---I always worry about having a mechanical (electrical!) that I can't fix with regular bike tools. Yes, more time/energy left to do actual work if not spent getting to the job site.

I think an e-fat or better still a cargo-style e-fatbike would be a good way to go; I might one day give this a try.

Currently I'm using an "e-BOB" trailer (powered with a Golden Motor "Magic Pie" hub motor) pulled by a "Chiner". Only the thumb throttle is attached to the bike with the obvious advantage that I can drop the trailer and the bike reverts back to being a "regular" bicycle.

It sounded pretty good in concept but in practice it doesn't work very well; the weight distribution is such that the drive wheel
just doesn't have enough traction unless the trailer has 50+ pounds loaded in it. (The battery and motor already add 25 lbs or so) It's hard to launch without "burning rubber"! The choices of tread styles is limited by the wheel size and a "moto-style" knobby won't fit the swing arm. A custom trailer with the powered wheel more centered under the trailer might work pretty good; something else I might try someday.

Photos:





































My next tool-hauler project is a BOB trailer pulled by a mid-drive 27.5 plus that carries the main battery on the trailer and a smaller battery on the bike.

Stay tuned...


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

So what manufacturer is making the longest lasting battery powered mid drive eBike that can be used as a trail maintenance vehicle? Need ability to pull a BOB trailer loaded with about 75 pounds of tools.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

On the levo you can use the mission control App to fine tune the power output. I would say a strong rider could pull the Bob on the default low setting but the beauty of the App is you can give it another 10% if needed.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Give Lunna cycle a call best and cheapest


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

rider95 said:


> Give Luna Cycle a call best and cheapest


X2

I you're DIY handy you can build a bike twice as capable as a Levo for half the price; here's a purpose-built (new) Motobecane 650 Plus with a 3kW Cyclone mid-drive that I have less than $2K invested in:










(I'm not running this at full-tilt 3kW; @ 52V not @ 72V)


----------



## JRT_in_WMass (Jul 22, 2013)

Harryman said:


> I'd disagree. It also depends how it's geared, but you could go full tractor mode with a middrive if you wanted to.


High numerical reduction ratio would be good, as would some facility for push assist.

Luna has something that could help with traction on soft ground. Watch the video.


----------



## JRT_in_WMass (Jul 22, 2013)

JRT_in_WMass said:


> Luna has something that could help with traction on soft ground.


As follow-up to that, below is Luna's video showing an installation of that setup. Looks like it would be quick and easy to install or remove from a bicycle that has already been augmented with an auxiliary mid-drive electric propulsion system, and should be quickly convertible between rear wheel and rear track if both have similar components at the rear.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

This is the setup I used recently on a friends ranch to haul gear. No reason it wouldn't work on a trail.....


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Looks like the perfect trail maintenance bike every mt bike club should own one


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Making my rounds in the park:


----------

